# TV Programm API/Web Service o.ä.



## Lucid (21. Jun 2015)

moin,

das ist zwar keine direkte java frage, aber vielleicht kann mir trotzdem wer weiterhelfen.
ich suche einen web service o.ä., wo ich das fernsehprogramm abrufen kann.
weiß einer, ob es da irgend etwas in der richtung gibt?

danke


----------



## Regedit (21. Jun 2015)

Vielleicht meinst du sowas ?


----------



## Lucid (21. Jun 2015)

ne, ich meinte eigentlich nur programminfos, welche man in form von json oder xml o.ä. abrufen kann


----------



## Thallius (21. Jun 2015)

Ich glaube nicht das es das kostenlos geben wird. Wenn Du bereit bist dafür zu bezahlen bietet tvtv.de z.B. sowas an.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Lucid (21. Jun 2015)

bin bereit dafür zu bezahlen... möchte es auch kommerziell nutzen...


----------



## Tobse (21. Jun 2015)

Du kannst ja mal bei den großen Anbietern nachfragen. Die haben auch Websites, auf welchen das Zeug dargestellt wird; die werden sicherlich Websevices dafür haben. Ob sie die dann gegen Geld freigeben bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Thallius (21. Jun 2015)

Wir haben damals für unseren SÄT Receiver von TvTv Kizenzen gekauft und dürften dann dort das Programm für unseren EPG Planer bemutzen. Was das aber gekostet hat kann ich nicht sagen.  Das war Sache des Einkaufs.

Gruß

Claus


----------

